# Doubled Notes When Importing MIDI Files



## YoungComposer (Jan 20, 2013)

Every time I try and import a Midi sequence rendered from Cubase, every note has two notes attached (back to back).

What I have been doing is clicking and deleting one of the doubled notes to the point of nausea. 

Everything is quantized perfectly so that is not the issue. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bfuhrmann (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it a possibility that your MIDI keyboard is sending two midi notes into cubase? Most keyboards have the ability to send more than 1 note (Axioms can send 4, for instance)

I would check out your keyboard and see if it is sending two of the same midi notes at the same time.


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 20, 2013)

I think you are right. I have a Keystation Pro 88es. 

How would I check if my keyboard is sending two messages? 

And then how would I stop it from doing so?


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay, I think I fixed it. Thank you Befuhrmann.

But with regards to what I already have recorded...Does anyone know how to delete the unwanted doubled notes in either Cubase or Finale?

Or am I forced to re-record everything?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 20, 2013)

There's probably a command to remove duplicates. I don't know Cubase, but I know Logic has one.


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so I found, "Delete Doubles" which I thought would work but it didn't seem to take. I guess I'll just have to re-record everything.

Thanks for your help, at least now I'll never have that problem again.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 21, 2013)

What is it that you're importing the MIDI into?


----------



## park bench (Jan 21, 2013)

> What is it that you're importing the MIDI into?


+1

AFAIR- Fianle has a delete doubles script in the drop-down menu.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you past an offending MIDI file, others can take a look...


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 21, 2013)

Well Befuhrmann helped me fix the issue from happening again so I just needed help with deleting doubles this time. 

But, I have tried the Finale and Cubase options for deleting doubles and neither would work at all. Unfortunately, I just had to re-record it since it is do tomorrow.

Thanks anyway, I appreciate all your help!


----------

